# Governor Spring on L2250DT



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Having a hard time connecting the governor springs back to the fork behind the spot plate. Anyone had any experience in this area? I have a manual but it is not much help for this part of the process.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks like a very tedious job. I'm hoping that the attached video (different engine) will help....


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Wow, how did you find that video? It is exactly where I am working, but mine is an old 3 cylinder an not quite the same.
I have ordered all 3 springs for mine. 2 thru a dealer and the discontinued one from ebay. I had bent one of them trying to twist it enough to get into that slot and it broke. The second one for that slot did not look like what he installed. Have to see what I get thru Kabota. I had search YouTube for a video but did not see anything. Dealers don't want to help with advise because mine is too old. Thanks so much for you help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Luck.


----------

